# Nuggets - Melo or Pavel



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't see how the Nuggest can pass on a 7'5" athletic big man, when 6'"7 SF are of a dime a dozen. 7'5" players are worth more since there are very very few. I look at the number of SF in the draft and I am sure there are at least four who could be better than Melo. Also, Melo has SG size and will be under sized at the SF spot.

I would take Pavel at 3 in minute, he could be another Shaq or Sabonis.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I don't see how the Nuggest can pass on a 7'5" athletic big man, when 6'"7 SF are of a dime a dozen. 7'5" players are worth more since there are very very few. I look at the number of SF in the draft and I am sure there are at least four who could be better than Melo. Also, Melo has SG size and will be under sized at the SF spot.
> 
> I would take Pavel at 3 in minute, he could be another Shaq or Sabonis.


carmelo anthonys are not a dime a dozen. 

im glad you are not kiki.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*I don 't think Melo will be a dominate player*

He is as tall as Kobe without his athletism. He is not an athletic who is going to change the Nuggets to a Playoff team.

But a 7"5" 300 pound who runs like a guard at 18 years old with huge upside. I mean how many 7'5" guys with that kind of ability are out there.

The Nuggets have been given a gift, a gift, normally someone like that is the number 1 pick every year...99.9 percent of the time. The Nuggets may never get an opportunity to pick a player with that much potential and that size..ever.

This is like the guys who paid peanuts for Funny Cide and struck gold. Pavel is a stalin, a unique physical speciman freak, who was overlooked for some reason and now are making the GMs and scouts drool.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

yeah draft pavol.......so we can get anthony :yes:


----------



## Pumpkin_Escobar (Jun 8, 2003)

Pavel won't be able to contribute on a consistant basis for atleast three years. The Nuggets need to be able to put points on the board and butts in the seat. They are almost a lock for signing Gilber Arenas. Carmelo would be a great pick. You say 6-7 SF are a dime in a dozen? While that may be true how many 6-7 SF with the kind of ability that Carmelo has are available? So would you rather have Pavel taking time away from Nene and Camby who can contribute right away and a starting SF of Donnell Harvey? I think not. Carmelo is the obvious choice.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Having Pavel means Nene becomes a 4 fulltime, assuming Pavel stays healthy.

Not many teams ever have had a 4 and a 5 that can physically overpower the way Pavel/Nene would.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Think about it*

6"11 at Nene at PF - 19 years old
7'5" Pavel at center - 18 Years old
7'1" Skita at SF - 18 years old

Your set at the front court positions for 15 years. With that front court the Nugget wouldn't have any trouble getting an all-star SG and/or PG in the FA market.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Pavel won't be able to contribute on a consistant basis for atleast three years. The Nuggets need to be able to put points on the board and butts in the seat. They are almost a lock for signing Gilber Arenas. Carmelo would be a great pick. You say 6-7 SF are a dime in a dozen? While that may be true how many 6-7 SF with the kind of ability that Carmelo has are available? So would you rather have Pavel taking time away from Nene and Camby who can contribute right away and a starting SF of Donnell Harvey? I think not. Carmelo is the obvious choice.


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: I don 't think Melo will be a dominate player*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> He is as tall as Kobe without his athletism. He is not an athletic who is going to change the Nuggets to a Playoff team.
> 
> But a 7"5" 300 pound who runs like a guard at 18 years old with huge upside. I mean how many 7'5" guys with that kind of ability are out there.
> ...


yeah his name is carmelo. we are lucky!

you sound like pavels mom.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Melo at 6'6 is too small for SF*

and not quick enough for SG.

He was a great college player and will be a decent undersize SF at best.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

That big Russian dude is 7-5! You can't pass on that if he is as good as they say. Him him at center the Nuggets are going to be tough to beat with Nene and Skeeta.


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

I don't think drafting Pavel is the best idea. Now you've got 3 real youngsters who need a lot of babysitting and time to improve. 'Melo is the most NBA-ready of the draftees IMO, which is what the Nuggets need more.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

Pavel or Anthony?
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CrossinUOvr03</b>!
> I don't think drafting Pavel is the best idea. Now you've got 3 real youngsters who need a lot of babysitting and time to improve. 'Melo is the most NBA-ready of the draftees IMO, which is what the Nuggets need more.


JWill was supposed to be the most NBA-ready last year, and it didn't mean much... so it's not as if Anthony is guaranteed to just jump to the NBA and play pretty well immediately (though I think he'll do alright next year anyways)

But in my opinion, it all boils down to potential. Even if Anthony develops into a Paul Pierce level player (a fair best-case scenario: Both have all-world talent, but only good, and not all-world athleticism), he'll never, ever match the impact on defense that Pavel can make (if his ankle checks out to be fine. I'm sure if Denver is really considering him at #3, they'll put him through every medical test they can). Pavel and Nene will completely clog the middle... never underestimate the impact of the incredible interior defense the Nuggets would have, regardless of if Pavel becomes a dominant center offensively or not.


----------



## AmareStud32 (Jan 26, 2003)

Word is Danver is seriously thinking of trading the pick to Toronto so they can get something and Pavel.

Not a bad more considering Anthony won't be a star, and it doesn't matter if Melo is good now because the team is not that good anyway...


Imagine this frontline in 4 years if there intact.

F Nikoloz Tskitishvili 7'
F Nene Hilario 6'11
C Pavel Podkolzine 7'5


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

I think if you dont see a trade by the nuggets you know they will take carmelo...... if they want pavel they will prob trade down with the raptors.... however there is little chance they take Pavel... Carmelo is just toooooo good... Im a raptors fan and can say I want Melo bad... but Kiki aint an idiot and I Think he knows that his job is safer going with player who other GM's would want badly instead of taking a risk on a Euro centre and then seeing Carmelo light it up... to risky if you ask me


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Melo at 6'6 is too small for SF*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> and not quick enough for SG.
> 
> He was a great college player and will be a decent undersize SF at best.


he was over 6 7 in shoes, will be listed at 6 8. 7 foot wingspan. he will be fine.

no worries.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> That big Russian dude is 7-5! You can't pass on that if he is as good as they say. Him him at center the Nuggets are going to be tough to beat with Nene and Skeeta.


whoa! hes 7 5? man we might as well sign priest lauderdale too!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> Pavel or Anthony?
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


seriously. what the hell are these people talking about???


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BBallFan</b>!
> 
> 
> JWill was supposed to be the most NBA-ready last year, and it didn't mean much... so it's not as if Anthony is guaranteed to just jump to the NBA and play pretty well immediately (though I think he'll do alright next year anyways)
> ...


and if pavel is just another big man? then what? we passed on melo for this? there are no guarantees for either. 

we take melo and let someone else have big dude.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AmareStud32</b>!
> Word is Danver is seriously thinking of trading the pick to Toronto so they can get something and Pavel.
> 
> Not a bad more considering Anthony won't be a star, and it doesn't matter if Melo is good now because the team is not that good anyway...
> ...


word is any post that begins with "word is" is full of crap and just regurgitating some rumor they heard on some website that has no merit to it whatsoever but they say "word is" to sound smart and as if they have insider sources that know what they are talking about but really dont so they have to fake it.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SteveHartfiel</b>!
> I think if you dont see a trade by the nuggets you know they will take carmelo...... if they want pavel they will prob trade down with the raptors.... however there is little chance they take Pavel... Carmelo is just toooooo good... Im a raptors fan and can say I want Melo bad... but Kiki aint an idiot and I Think he knows that his job is safer going with player who other GM's would want badly instead of taking a risk on a Euro centre and then seeing Carmelo light it up... to risky if you ask me


:yes:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think that's the most consecutive posts in history. well done. (you ever get sick of pressing "quote"? you ever press anything else? lol)

:grinning:


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Profanity</b>!
> Pavel won't be able to contribute on a consistant basis for atleast three years. The Nuggets need to be able to put points on the board and butts in the seat. They are almost a lock for signing Gilber Arenas. Carmelo would be a great pick. You say 6-7 SF are a dime in a dozen? While that may be true how many 6-7 SF with the kind of ability that Carmelo has are available? So would you rather have Pavel taking time away from Nene and Camby who can contribute right away and a starting SF of Donnell Harvey? I think not. Carmelo is the obvious choice.



tHEY DON'T NEED NOW THEY NEED 3 YEARS DOWN THE LINE. 

THERE AGE AVERAGE IS LIKE 23.8


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> i think that's the most consecutive posts in history. well done. (you ever get sick of pressing "quote"? you ever press anything else? lol)
> 
> :grinning:


i also like pressing the letter keys i, h, a, t, e, y, o and u.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

Someone said earlier that the Nuggets were given a gift, with that I'd agree. But the gift the Nuggets were given was the fact that Detroit wound up with the 2nd overall pick and are dead set on taking Darko Milicic. 

While Darko may turn out to be a fine player, the Nuggets don't need another "project" type player who no one has ever seen actually play. What they need is someone who has proven something in front of the masses, someone with name value, someone who can get this region excited about basketball again. 

That someone is Carmelo Anthony. 

He was the best player in college basketball last year and was the most outstanding player of the Final Four. What the hell more do you want? They can't get Lebron, so this is the next best thing.

Much like Darko (who is a much mroe attractive proposition than Pavel) Pavel is someone no one has heard of who won't get nary a soul pumped about the upcoming season. It just makes no sense. Besides, Kiki would lose a lot of goodwill with the fans if he lets Carmelo slip through his fingers. 

Forget Pavel and forget any deals as far as I'm concerned. The Nuggets have been handed a top flight player on a silver platter without the benefit of a top 2 pick. All that's left to do is to select him.

A great gift indeed.:yes:


----------



## junh (May 23, 2003)

In recent years, The Nuggets IMO have shown poor decision making when selecting players in the draft:

1998: Nuggets took Raef LaFrentz when an obvious superstar Paul Pierce was around and they let him slip away.

2002: Instead of getting the more polished Caron Butler, they took Nikoloz Tskitishvili with the fifth pick and the jury is still out if he will be a bust.

*Now its Pavel over Player of the Year and NCAA MVP Carmelo Anthony!*  Please Denver fans... give yourselves a break and tell me if Kiki Vandeweghe isn't that foolish. :uhoh:


----------

